# TTS DSG Gearbox Problems!!!



## katielocke6 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a white TTS 2008 with auto gearbox. Ive had it since March this year! Problem is, it jerks, and bunnyhops when pulling off, reversing and moving in slow traffic. Its a nightmare!!!!! I swear people behind are thinking "this woman cant drive!!"

Other than the above, it drives like a dream!

Any advice?

Do i need to get it back to Audi?

Or, is it because it pulls off from 1st gear? Its a raw gear and ive often wondered if thats why?

My boyfriend has a BMW 3 series coupe which pulls off from 2nd gear, and its nice and smooth!

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

It sounds like the mechatronic unit is shot. It's a very common problem. Take it back to your dealer and ask them to fix it under warranty.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi katie and welcome to the TTF, I've moved your post to the mk2 forum as you'll get more views there. There have been a few have this problem could be the mechatronic unit going. You deffo need to return to Audi while it's under warranty as it may be expensive after warranty runs out

PS can you please remove the link in your sig, if you wish to advertise please contact jae

Good luck

Paul


----------



## katielocke6 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you for your replies!

I will book it in asap!!!


----------



## KelB (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Katie

I am on my third DSG Audi (2 TTs and an A3) and they all have tended to have this transmission bounce on moving off. I have found that it helps to make sure the hand brake is fully on until the car is trying to move forward ( or backward) before releasing it. This slight load seems to help reduce the bounce. Never try to move off by just using the footbrake and transferring straight to the throttle pedal without using the handbrake or you will almost certainly get a jerky take off. If you want to just creep forwards or backwards (in a car park for example) then don't use the throttle at all just stop and start with the brake pedal (no need for the handbrake if not using the throttle)  .

Hope this helps


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

wja96 said:


> It sounds like the mechatronic unit is shot. It's a very common problem. Take it back to your dealer and ask them to fix it under warranty.


+1

A few relevant threads...

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=145623
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=170184
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=138016
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=179453
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=178668
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=151300
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=150859
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=150778


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

KelB said:


> Hi Katie
> 
> I am on my third DSG Audi (2 TTs and an A3) and they all have tended to have this transmission bounce on moving off. I have found that it helps to make sure the hand brake is fully on until the car is trying to move forward ( or backward) before releasing it. This slight load seems to help reduce the bounce. Never try to move off by just using the footbrake and transferring straight to the throttle pedal without using the handbrake or you will almost certainly get a jerky take off. If you want to just creep forwards or backwards (in a car park for example) then don't use the throttle at all just stop and start with the brake pedal (no need for the handbrake if not using the throttle)  .
> 
> Hope this helps


A well written explanation.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Mechatronic unit for sure, had mine swapped on warranty, it's fine now, you should'nt have to hold it on the handbrake etc, if it kangeroo's it will be the mechatronic unit


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

mikef4uk said:


> you should'nt have to hold it on the handbrake


+1


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree that you shouldn't need to hold the car on the handbrake (unless you are on an incline). I find the best way to move off smoothly is to release the brake and then wait a fraction of a second before progressively applying the accelerator.

If you jump straight from brake to gas often then you will teach the car bad habits (it's adaptive) and the bunny hops start. As a first step get your local dealer to reset the mechatronic unit - it will forget any bad habits. If the problem reoccurs after the reset then it is definitely time for a replacement mechatronic unit.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry I disagree, after the mech\tronic change the box was bomb proof, I could hold the car on the footbrake and just swap pedals on inclines etc, no Skippy Kangeroo stuff period


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

mikef4uk said:


> Sorry I disagree, after the mech\tronic change the box was bomb proof, I could hold the car on the footbrake and just swap pedals on inclines etc, no Skippy Kangeroo stuff period


Complete opposite for me, :? I had a new mec unit fitted and now it's impossible to make a fast getaway without a jerk  
If I come off the brake, wait a fraction of a second untill it starts to creep, then feed the gas on slowly it's nice and smooth but thats not how I drive and not what I expect - the car behaved fine before the replacement mec unit.

As soon as I have a mo it's going back again and this time I'll insist on a complete new gearbox, if that does not solve the problem it's staying with them permanently! :x I have a real love hate relationship with the TTS :x


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

dbm said:


> I agree that you shouldn't need to hold the car on the handbrake (unless you are on an incline). I find the best way to move off smoothly is to release the brake and then wait a fraction of a second before progressively applying the accelerator.
> 
> If you jump straight from brake to gas often then you will teach the car bad habits (it's adaptive) and the bunny hops start. As a first step get your local dealer to reset the mechatronic unit - it will forget any bad habits. If the problem reoccurs after the reset then it is definitely time for a replacement mechatronic unit.
> 
> ...


I always go straight from brake to accelerator and usually no problems. (Standard 2.0T with DSG)

_Very_ occasionally, I'll get the 'bunny hop' when starting from cold and going into 1st gear.


----------

